

Abolish the Department of Homeland Security - lifeguard
http://www.cato.org/publications/policy-analysis/abolish-department-homeland-security

======
nextstep
>>Terrorism remains a huge problem...

Does it? Was it ever a large statistical threat to the US? If the goal of the
DHS is to protect Americans, I can think of some much cheaper problems to
start with that could have a huge impact on public health and safety.

